# Hello...?



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

I've been reading various threads for a few months now trying to gather information. So here I am now with my official introduction:|. More to come later on.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to TAM @ohsobored Interesting username.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

TBT it was a user name of my wifes from some years ago when I first suspected crazy stuff.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there and welcome. Bet you can stir up enough diversity of opinion here to challenge your boredom.


----------



## ohsobored (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm not really bored; that was a user name I found on one of my wife's accounts some years ago when I first suspected crazy stuff going on.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

We are here to offer you advice, support and help.


----------

